# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  Ιστός κεραίας

## jabarlee

Ok, δεν είναι και η πιο σημαντική κατασκευή, αλλά μπορεί να δώσει ιδέες σε κανέναν...
Ήθελα να σηκώσω ένα ιστό για τις κεραίες που κάποια στιγμή θα βάλω (προς στιγμήν μόνο μια grid υπάρχει), αλλά δεν ήθελα να χρησιμοποιήσω τους συναρμολογούμενους που πουλάνε στα καταστήματα με κεραίες, και ούτε βέβαια να πληρώσω κάτι εξειδικευμένο και ακριβό.
Το βασικότερό μου πρόβλημα ήταν η αντιστήριξη, η οποία είναι απαραίτητη για ένα ιστό 3 μέτρων. Τα συρματόσχοινα που χρησιμοποιούνται συνήθως έχουν το μειονέκτημα ότι δεν επιτρέπουν το κατέβασμα του ιστού αν πρώτα δεν τα αποσυνδέσεις, με συνέπεια μετά να ξαναμπείς στη διαδικασία τεντώματος κ.τ.λ. Εκτός αυτού, για να έχεις καλό αποτέλεσμα, πρέπει να τα δέσεις στη κορυφή (ή όσο πιο κοντά γίνεται) και με μεγάλη γωνία ως προς το έδαφος. Αυτό έχει το μειονέκτημα ότι *1)* αχρηστεύεις την κορυφή του ιστού *2)* απαιτεί να υπάρχει αρκετά μεγάλο εμβαδό γύρω από τον ιστό για πετύχεις καλή γωνία των συρματόσχοινων.
Αντ' αυτού, αποφάσισα για αντιστήριξη να χρησιμοποιήσω 3 σωλήνες (αλλά και 2 σε γωνία ~ 120 μοιρών ήταν αρκετοί). Έτσι τελικά ο ιστός πήρε αυτή τη μορφή:


Για την σύνδεση των σωλήνων αντιστήριξης στον ιστό χρησιμοποίησα κάποιες λάμες που χρησιμοποιούν όσοι κάνουν εγκαταστάσεις τεντών (όπως και όλα τα υλικά), οι οποιές βιδώθηκαν στον ιστό, αφού πρώτα έγιναν οι απαραίτητες τρύπες.



Το ίδιο σύστημα χρησιμοποίησα και για τη στήριξη των σωλήνων στο πάτωμα


Για την στήριξη του ιστού χρησιμοποιήθηκε μια βιδωτή βάση


Έχει το πλεονέκτημα ότι μπορεί να ξεβιδωθεί για να κατέβει ο ιστός, αφού πρώτα ξεβιδωθούν και οι αντιστηρίξεις. Όλες οι τρύπες που έγιναν στο πάτωμα της ταράτσας καλύφθηκαν με τσιμέντο για στεγανότητα, αλλά και η σιλικόνη που χρησιμοποιείται στις οικοδομές θα έκανε μια χαρά (αυτή που είναι σε σωληνάριο).
Τέλος, έβαλα και μια τάπα στον ιστό για να μην μπαίνει νερό


Όλοι οι σωλήνες είναι γαλβανιζέ για να μην σκουριάζουν, και έχουν προμηθευτεί όπως είπα από κατάστημα που εγκαθιστά τέντες.
Το τελικό αποτέλεσμα είναι μεγάλης αντοχής και σταθερότητας.
Αυτά  ::

----------


## papashark

Πολυ ωραία κατασκευή, μπράβο !

Το μόνο που θέλω να σου πώ είναι ότι η τρύπες στην σωλήνα για να περάσουν οι βίδες, αδυνατίζουν σημαντικά την σωλήνα και δημιουργούν πολλές φορές σημείο τσακίσματος (αντί για στράβωμα, χάνει την ελαστικότητα της). Καλύτερη θα ήταν τσεμπέρι απ'έξω αντί για τρύπα από μέσα.

----------


## ggeorgan

Ιδού τι γράφει το λεξικό Μπαμπινιώτη :
«*τσεμπέρι* (το) {τσεμπερ-ιού -ιών} μαντίλι από λευκό ύφασμα, που φορούν στο κεφάλι οι γυναίκες (συνήθ. της υπαίθρου και των χωριών).
[ΕΤΥΜ. <τουρκ. &ccedil;ember].»
Μάλλον δεν εννοείς αυτό το τσεμπέρι.
Τι εννοείς, όμως, γιατί το θέμα με ενδιαφέρει, δεδομένου ότι γνωρίζεις πολλά και εκ πείρας σχετικά με την συμπεριφορά των μακρών μεταλλικών σωλήνων ;

----------


## drf

προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι έκανες πολυ καλό κόπο για το τίποτε...άλλωστε δε πρόκειται να βάλεις τίποτε βαρύ απάνω ούτε καμία HF 6element yagi!  ::  

θα μπορούσες να πάρεις αλουμινένιο σωλήνα , που είναι πολύ ποιό ελαφρής από τον τεντο-σωλήνα, 5-6μέτρων και να βάλεις στη μέση περίπου τις αντιρίδες (συρμάτινες) ώστε να το κρατούσες από κουνήματα.  ::  

πάντως έχεις καλή στίρηξη!  ::

----------


## jabarlee

> Το μόνο που θέλω να σου πώ είναι ότι η τρύπες στην σωλήνα για να περάσουν οι βίδες, αδυνατίζουν σημαντικά την σωλήνα και δημιουργούν πολλές φορές σημείο τσακίσματος (αντί για στράβωμα, χάνει την ελαστικότητα της). Καλύτερη θα ήταν τσεμπέρι απ'έξω αντί για τρύπα από μέσα


.
Δεν έχεις άδικο, αλλά οι συγκεκριμένεοι σωλήνες είναι πολύ γεροί, δεν τσακίζουν με τίποτα. Το τσεμπέρι τι είναι;  ::  



> θα μπορούσες να πάρεις αλουμινένιο σωλήνα , που είναι πολύ ποιό ελαφρής από τον τεντο-σωλήνα, 5-6μέτρων και να βάλεις στη μέση περίπου τις αντιρίδες (συρμάτινες) ώστε να το κρατούσες από κουνήματα


 Ο σωλήνας αυτός είναι πολύ πιο σταθερός, και πιο φτηνός (ειδικά αν τον έχεις πάρει στο τζαμπέ από φίλους  ::  ). Πάντως σωλήνας 5-6 μέτρων δεν στηρίζεται με τίποτα, ειδικά εδώ που είμαι εγώ, μιλάμε για μποφώρια!!Αν τελικά στην ταράτσα γίνει κάποτε αυτό που υπολογίζω, μιλάμε για 3 κεραίες, οπότε δεν πειράζει αν είναι λίγο υπερβολική κατασκευή τώρα, μπορεί αργότερα να φανεί απαραίτητη.

----------


## papashark

Το παρατσούκλι των αετατζήδων είναι "υδραυλικοί" και μας το έχουν βγάλει τα παραπέντε (αλεξίπτωτα πλαγιάς) λόγω των πολλών αλουμινένιων σωλήνων που έχουμε. Εμείς βέβαια λέμε τα παραπέντε κλασομπανιέρες, καθότι πετάνε καθιστεί, δεν κλάνουν μία μπροστά μας (λέμε τώρα) ε, και φυσικά σαν υδραυλικοί κάτι σχετικό με το επαγγελμά μας θα βγάζαμε....  :: 

Τσεμπέρι, κυκλικό μεταλικό έλασμα που "αγκαλιάζει εξωτερικά σωλήνες, χρησιμοποιείται για να ενώσει σωλήνες, ή να τις συγκρατίσει, ή προκειμένου να περιορίσει διαρροές (Κατα Θεοχάριος Λεξικό της Αργκό των υδραυλικών)...

Στο επόμενο μάθημα θα μάθουμε τι σημαίνει η λέξη "μανέλα" (την πρώτη φορά που άκουσα αυτή τη λέξη, ρώτησα ποιά είναι η κυρία πάντως)

----------


## dti

Να σημειώσω κι εγώ μια που την είδα από κοντά την όλη κατασκευή ότι είναι όντως πολύ σταθερή και καλή σαν υλοποίηση. Με τα τσεμπέρια όντως θα γίνει ακόμη πιο σταθερή (και εύκολη φαντάζομαι για τον εγκαταστάτη).
Ο χώρος πάνω στο δώμα της ταράτσας είναι πάντα περιορισμένος, ενίοτε υπάρχουν και ηλιακοί θερμοσίφωνες ή άλλες κεραίες, οπότε οι σωστές αντιστηρίξεις με σύρμα μάλλον είναι ανέφικτες συνήθως.

Πώς τον είπαμε τον κύριο ...που εγκαθιστά τέντες; 
Ισως τον κάνουμε ν΄αλλάξει απασχόληση προσωρινά!

----------


## jabarlee

Επειδή τα υλικά μου τα χαρίσαν οι προαναφερθέντες φίλοι τεντάδες, δεν ξέρω τι δυνατότητα υπάρχει για μαζικότερη προμήθευση. Δεν τίθεται φαντάζομαι θέμα για 1-2 ιστούς. Αν υπάρξει ανάγκη για περισσότερους ιστούς, νομίζω ότι θα μπορούσαν να μεσολαβήσουν ώστε να πάρουμε τα υλικά σε ψιλοεξεφτιλιστική τιμή (πόσο πια μπορούν να στοιχίζουν αυτά τα πράγματα :: . Βέβαια, η εγκατάσταση πρέπει να γίνει από τον κάθε ενδιαφερόμενο, αλλά είναι αστεία υπόθεση, 3-4 τρύπες στην ταράτσα, και τα αντίστοιχα βιδώματα, μόνο ένα δράπανο χρειάζεται, άντε και σιλικόνη για την μόνωση των τρυπών.
dti, θα μάθω τι μπορώ να κάνω, αύριο-μεθαύριο θα ξέρω.

----------


## ggeorgan

Σχετικά με την μόνωση της ταράτσας οι Γάλλοι του paris sans-fil λένε να μην ανοίξεις τρύπα στην μόνωση επ' ουδενί γιατί το νερό θα βρεί τρόπο να μπει από κει, όση σιλικόνη και να βάλεις. Θα μου πείτε Γάλλοι είναι, τι περιμένεις, Γιωτόπουλος, Πεϋνώ κλπ, αλλά εγώ είπα και ωμίλησα και αμαρτίαν ουκ έχω.

----------


## JPG

Den exoun katholou adiko oi galloi. To nero triponei pantou.

Idika me ti lisi tou tsimentou den kerdizeis kai tipota. Apo oti ida stis foto exei idi skasei. Isos an sto migma ebazes ligaki amo na ginotan kalitero.

En pasi periptosi...poso nero tha perasei apo ekei? An eixes kapoio skasimo stin plaka (pou oute kan fenete) pio poli nero tha ebaze. An pali exeis monosi, isos na itan kaliteri lisi na lioseis ligo pisa apo epano (i kati tetoio).

----------


## jabarlee

Πίσσα θα βάλω, αλλά τελείωσε γιατί είχαμε πρόσφατα και άλλα μερεμέτια στην ταράτσα. Πάντως, όσα χρόνια έχουμε τον ιστό της τηλεοπτικής κεραίας -λίγο δίπλα είναι- δεν είχαμε προβλήματα. Περισσότερο προβληματική είναι η γενικότερη κατασκευή της πολυκατοικίας -μάπα- παρά αυτές οι τρύπες...

----------


## Tbl

basika, de nomizo na pesei, alla pisteyw oti an evazes antirides 8a htan kalytera.

de xero poso pia paxys einai o swlhnas aytos, alla den 8a exei kapia elastikothta ?

dhladh fantasou mia kerea sthn koryfh kai na fysaei, de 8a pigenei pera-dw8e? kai eidika aytes oi grid pou exoun kai megali epifaneia..
an omws eixe 3 antirides, estw sxoinia pou pianoun apo konta sth koryfh de 8a htan pio sta8erh h kerea?

de xero, prosopika pisteyw oti perisotero rolo pezoun oi antirides para to poso kala 8a sthrixeis th kerea sto edafos. tora an milame gia pyrgo einai alo pragma..

o kairos 8a deixei pantws ...  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Sthn koryfh tou istou kalo tha htan na valoume kapoio fwtaki gia na ton vlepoun apo makria (eidika gia ta access points ayto tha htan poli xrhshmo) kai na ginetai eykola to sthshmo gia tous gyrw...

Btw prepei na vroume enan tropo na einai poio ptisomenos o istos afou tha xreiastei na ton anevokatevasoume arketes fores, px na xrhshmopoihsoume swlhnes pou vidwnoun (etsi mporoume na ton psilwsoume ki allo  ::  )

----------


## jabarlee

Ο ιστός βιδώνει στη βάση του, αρκεί να ξεβιδώσεις τις αντιστηρίξεις. Νομίζω ότι ένα φωτάκι δεν θα έκανε δουλειά, γιατί την μέρα δεν θα φαίνεται, και την νύχτα θα μπλέκεται με όλα τα άλλα φώτα. Θα χρειαστεί κάτι πιο δυνατό γι αυτή τη δουλειά, αλλά δεν είναι ανάγκη να είναι μόνιμο.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Enow ena arketa dynato fwtaki  ::  pou tha stirixthei me tetoio tropo wste na einai monomeno ki elafry en telei mporoume na kanoume kamia patenta me katoptra apo alouminoxarto klp. Fysika gia na mhn mpleketai me ta ypoloipa mporoume me ena aplo kitaki twn 2evrw apo ena katasthma hlektrwnikwn na to kanoume na anavosvynei. Yparxoun kai ta etoima (kai monomena) fwtakia pou vazoun stous synagermous (ayta pou kanoun gyrw gyrw) kai malista yparxoun kai sta 12Volt...

----------


## CyberFreak

gia fotaki mporeis na valeis ena strobo light! mporeis na vreis se katasthmata hlektronikwn 'h kai pio fthna na to ftia3eis monos sou apo SmartKIT

----------


## KGP

By the way sinfona me tin europaiki nomothesia (pou iperischiei tis ekastote ethnikis nomothesias choras melou tis EU) to kokino fos pou na einai eudiakrito mechri kapias apostasis -den thimase tin apostasi...milame kati san faros- prepei na einai orati.

Brgds KGP

----------


## ggeorgan

Οι οδηγίες ΕΕ (directives) δεν υπερισχύουν πάντοτε και πρέπει να ενσωματωθούν στο εθνικό δίκαιο, αν και συνεχίζουν να γράφονται αβέρτα νομικές διατριβές για το θέμα. Δεν διακινδυνεύει η ΕΕ να έχει όλους τους δικηγόρους εναντίον της επειδή θα χάσουν πολύ ψωμί αν οι κανόνες είναι έτσι ξεκάθαροι όπως εσύ KGP και εγώ και όλοι οι άλλοι θα θέλαμε.
Εκτός από τις directives η ΕΕ βγάζει και κανονισμούς (regulations) και αποφάσεις (decisions). Οι πρώτοι είναι υποχρεωτικοί, αλλά και πάλι μέχρι τώρα δεν ενσωμάτωναν οι κανονισμοί μηχανισμούς επιβολής τους (πρόστιμα δηλαδή) με αποτέλεσμα πολλά κράτη μέλη (όλα σε διάφορα θέματα, μάλιστα) να τους παραβιάζουν και να μην υπάρχει τρόπος να πειθαρχήσουν ακόμα και για πολλά χρόνια. 
Για το φώς, εφόσον δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό (και δεν είναι πλέον λόγω της μεταφοράς του αεροδρομίου στα Σπάτα) μπορεί κανείς να βάλει ό,τι θέλει.

----------


## JPG

Sostos o prolalisas. Idikotera prin kanena mina ginontousan diafores sizitiseis epi tou thematos, opou enas protine na anadomithei to sigekrimeno sistima me tis directives kai tis apofasis kai ola afta, dioti exei ginei ena psilompaxalo.

----------


## gdeme

an ki ligo asxetos me ta parapanw,k an k tha xreiastw boitheia gi na stisw to diko mou point,mias k to forito pou tha prw se liges meres exei enswmatomeno wireless lan  ::  ,

kserw oti yparxoun fwtakia para poly mikra pou einai poly dynata.

Einai kati aspra mikra pou xrisimopoiountai synithws se swsibia (aeroplanwn kai taxyplown),anabosbinoun kai fainontai apo poly poly makria,k se kamia periptwsi den mperdeyontai me ta apla fwta tis polis.

----------


## aman

sygxaritiria, fainetai na einai mia poli kataskebi i opoia mou dinei polles idees......  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## aman

sygxaritiria, fainetai na einai mia poli kataskebi i opoia mou dinei polles idees......  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------

